# Plugins für Illustrator?



## der nick (25. April 2005)

hallo

ich suche nach Pluins für den Illustrator. ich will eine grafik nachzeichnen um eine Vektordatei zu erhalten ... 

kennt ihr ein ein kostenloses? Oder wie würdet ihr das machen? Ich finde bei Illu kein anständiges " Nachzeichen-Tool". 

der nick


----------



## akrite (25. April 2005)

...in Illustrator gibt es eine Trace-Funktion/Werkzeug mit dem Du hervoragend ein Bitmap vektorisieren=tracen kannst, je nach Version sieht der Button etwas anders aus - brauchst also nicht weiter zu suchen oder mit Ausgaben rechnen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

